# HowTo: Acer Tablet TravelMate C110: touchpad pen touchscreen

## Pergamon

Gentoo runs quite well on the ACER Tablet TravelMate C110: Pen input, touch pad and touch screen support

I am using Kernel 2.6.3-mm3, Xfree-4.3.0-r5 and KDE 3.2 with following tweaks to get the touch pad and pen with touchscreen running: (basically a collection of information found on multiple places).

Update: currently I am using kernel 2.6.12, Xorg 6.8.2 and Gnome 2.10 - the recommendations below remain unchanged.

Pen input on touch screen

You need to initialize the serial port of the WACOM compatible hardware the C110 is using. Edit /etc/conf.d/local.start and add the following lines:

```
# Initialize Wacom digitizer

setserial /dev/ttyS0 port 0x06f8 irq 6 autoconfigure
```

Now backup the Xfree configuration file /etc/X11/XF86Config and afterwards add the following sections to XF86Config:

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "cursor"

  Option   "AlwaysCore"   "on"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"          # SERIAL ONLY

  Option   "BaudRate"   "19200"

  Option        "Type"          "cursor"

  Option        "Mode"          "relative"

  Option        "Speed"         "3.0"

  Option        "Threshold"     "10"

  Option   "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "stylus"

  Option   "AlwaysCore"   "on"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"          # SERIAL ONLY

  Option   "BaudRate"   "19200"

  Option        "Type"          "stylus"

  Option        "Mode"          "absolute"

  Option        "Tilt"          "on"

  Option        "Threshold"     "10"

  Option   "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4" 

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "eraser"

  Option   "AlwaysCore"   "on"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"          # SERIAL ONLY

  Option   "BaudRate"   "19200"

  Option        "Type"          "eraser"

  Option        "Mode"          "absolute"

  Option        "Tilt"          "on"

  Option        "Threshold"     "10"

  Option   "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"

EndSection
```

Now the existing Serverlayout section needs to know about WACOM:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

# ....

# other stuff is already there in this already existing section, just add:

    InputDevice "cursor"  "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "stylus"  "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "eraser"  "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection
```

Unfortunally, the WACOM support in xfree-4.3.0-r5 seems to be broken. We need an update for the driver from Sourceforge: linuxwacom

The latest archive is 0.60 and contains already a prebuild driver. The driver version depends on kernel (2.4/2.6) and xfree (4.2/4.3). Backup xfree's wacom_drv.o and copy your version, in my case xfree

```

cp /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/wacom_drv.o /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/wacom_drv.o.old

cp <your-location>/linuxwacom-0.6.0/prebuilt/wacom_drv.o_4.3k2.6 /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/wacom_drv.o

```

Make sure, serial port is initialized and after next X restart, pen control should work!

Synaptics touchpad for C110

Emerge the synaptics drivers

```
emerge synaptics
```

Again backup /etc/X11/XF86Configure and add the following section:

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Identifier    "Mouse1"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1900"

  Option        "RightEdge"     "5400"

  Option        "TopEdge"       "3900"

  Option        "BottomEdge"    "1800"

  Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

  Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

EndSection
```

Any existing mouse definition on /dev/psaux should be removed.

Now tapping and even scrolling by moving the finger at the right border of the touchpad should work.

References:

Sourceforge: linuxwacom

[/list]Last edited by Pergamon on Thu Aug 18, 2005 8:32 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Pergamon

Once pen support is ok the following apps might be helpful:

gok: Gnome Onscreen Keyboard

xvkbd: Virtual Keyboard for X Windows systems

xstroke: Gesture / Handwriting recognition for X

More tablet linux apps are here.

----------

